# Got some Urad2 for Christmas



## Synthos (2 Jan 2006)

My sister gave me a little container of urad(2). Supposedly it's leather cream intended for shiny black leather and is self-shining. Anyone ever used it, seen it used?

I don't want to use it on my combats without knowing what it might do to them, but I also don't want to waste a perfectly fine christmas gift.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jan 2006)

Watch the video. Doesn't seem like that big a deal.
http://www.urad.org/


----------

